# RAIN!!! Finally



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

We have had close to 7" here. :thumbsup: As soon as that sun comes out, the flowers that have been thinking about it will be in full bloom.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

We just topped 7" also. I had to go out and dump the rainguage because it stops at 6". Didn't mind getting wet to do it either. Probably will not be able to go to work tomorrow morning. My land is a big valley with a dry creek running through it. My house is on the back side of that dry bed and there's a 5' culvert where my 1/2 mile driveway runs over it. It's under water right now and probably will be washed out by tomorrow morning. We're stranded. I don't mind at all.

If the sun comes out tomorrow I'll be able to stay home and watch the bees graze.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

OUCH! I am jealous. 

Weather people predicted that we would get a minimum of 3-5", but just checked and we only have 1" (past two days). The heavy rains just seem to skirt to our north or just to our south, but I am happy for you Beyond because I know that you all needed it, can't say that Derek needed it more than us though. This should be a good start to get the fall flow going though and maybe more will come. Everyone needs to look at the El Nino affects. If it continues strengthing we are supposed to have above average moisture this winter, and much colder December through February. Wouldn't it be nice to get some snow?


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I'd like to order a week in January down in the teens. That will kill the grasshoppers in the ground, put a dent in the local fire ant population and knock down the worms in my pastures. Are you listening, El Nino?


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

you can keep the snow and the in the teens temp, give me global warming and a mild winter


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

Do any of you know what Leon County has gotten? That is where we take our bees to winter.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Leon County is just south and west of Anderson County (our county), and looks like they have gotten a little more than us. We are now up to 3" over 2 days, it is getting better now. Also, supposed to rain tonight and 60% chance tomorrow, 40% chance on Tuesday.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey, Danny, looks like y'all are getting it right now in Anderson county. Hope you get some good rain to help your fall flow.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

wadehump said:


> you can keep the snow and the in the teens temp


I only asked for a week and I didn't ask for any of that white stuff. The only white stuff I want to see down here is cotton. t:I'm not really in the mood for that either. Ever since they started the Texas Boll Weavil Eradication Program I've had a hard time keeping bees alive. It couldn't possibly bee the almost daily spraying of the local cotton fields on nice sunny days when bees are foraging. No way they could be causing it.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

beyondthesidewalks said:


> I only asked for a week and I didn't ask for any of that white stuff.


Well, I see that you are still getting plenty of rain. Well over 7" now I think. And I would like to see 3-4 days of snow here for a change, And also some lower teens for about at least 2 weeks straight, with temperatures not climbing above freezing, even during the day. This would help the insect problem for us.


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

DRUR, thanks for the rain info on Leon County. Another beekeeper from our town up here runs his in Anderson County, mostly around Elkhart and we help him place bees over there in the fall.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

beeman said:


> DRUR, thanks for the rain info on Leon County. Another beekeeper from our town up here runs his in Anderson County, mostly around Elkhart and we help him place bees over there in the fall.


I have seen some on intersection of FM 2419 (Broom City Road)/FM1817?, just east of Elkhart.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

We are up to 3 1/2" now over 2 1/2 days, slow soaking rain. Checked the bees a few minutes ago, and it was a steady drizzle, but the bees were still leaving the landing board. Weren't many on the outside, they would just come out and take off. Guess they don't have enough sense to get in out of the rain or maybe they are just enjoying the break from the heat as much as me.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like we are going to end up with right at 12". Rain was over flowing the 7” rain gauge for a few hours, empted it and now has 4”.


----------



## kaisfate (Oct 6, 2008)

Ummm....excuse me... Can I have some?


----------



## John D. (Sep 5, 2007)

About five inches here in the last week. Almost as much in the previous year. It will be a busy winter cutting all the dead trees.


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

DRUR said:


> I have seen some on intersection of FM 2419 (Broom City Road)/FM1817?, just east of Elkhart.


That is yet another guy from our area up here. A guy by the name of M.E. "Buckshot" Johnston, who has now passed on, got us all set up down there.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

kaisfate said:


> Ummm....excuse me... Can I have some?


No! Hamlin won last week. Nothing for you!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

beeman said:


> That is yet another guy from our area up here. A guy by the name of M.E. "Buckshot" Johnston, who has now passed on, got us all set up down there.


I have room to set bees on. Want to work out a deal?


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

beeman said:


> That is yet another guy from our area up here. A guy by the name of M.E. "Buckshot" Johnston, who has now passed on, got us all set up down there.


Small world, I worked with buckshot back in the 80's. Helped him with some of Woodworth's bees. What can I do for you?


----------



## Jer733 (Oct 5, 2008)

We could really use some rain here in San Diego area.

Fire season is here, been in the 100's last month (this week has been nice) but no real rain since April or so. Everything stopped in June and we are looking forward any rain we can get ASAP.

When you folks get enough just point it West!


Jer


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Still Raining here, nice slow soaking rains, 4.7", now. Sleepy weather. Methinks I will take a nap.


----------



## Jer733 (Oct 5, 2008)

Glad you all are getting some, we know you folks really needed it.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is a NOAA weather site on rivers of Texas.

Home > Alerts > Texas

Last update: 09.17.09 - Thu - 05:59:51 PM (EDT)
Current Watches, Warnings and Advisories for Texas 
Issued by the National Weather Service
This page is expected to be phased out and replaced by the new version available here (County listing) by December of 2009. Please update your bookmarks and feed readers!; 
List of Active Alerts by County

I hope the rain soaks in and does some good!
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/alerts/tx.html

Ernie


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Locally, we had warnings for Chambers Creek and the Trinity river. I've been over them both in my travels for work and neither of them are that bad. I've seen both of them much worse than they are now.

The lightning associated with these storms really did a number on some of my sites. We've been running from site to site trying to recover.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

More slow gentle rain. Raining now and supposed to rain like this off and on over the next couple of days. Nice equinotical rains just like we were hoping for. This should make for a good fall flow in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Got 1 1/2" last night. :thumbsup:

But now I gotta mow.


----------



## dixie_beek (Aug 4, 2009)

This is 12th day in a row for rain here in Dixie, Ms. No letup in sight. Me and the bees are tired of it. Wish we could ship to Cali to fight fires and fill rivers. I've had enough sleep to last a year. Bored, bored, bored, indoors!


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Goldenrod is about in full bloom. If it does not quit raining there will be no flow in my area. The sping flow was washed out and now the fall flow may be also. Forecast is calling for about 4-5 more days of rain and then clearing out.. Dixie Bee I am with you,, I am ready for some sunshine!!!


----------



## snarky (Oct 6, 2006)

We're watching them put back the bridges and the pavement that washed away;
Thankfully only a little bit in the basement;

was like a maze going home hte other day, find the road that didn't get washed out

But that's just me!


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Don't you just hate Texas Fall weather? Low last night 60F, and current high 67F. EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT. Now don't ask me about how I like Texas weather during July or August.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

It's been a while since beyoundthesidewalk started this thread. 3/4" more of rain in the rain guage with a current temperature of a whopping 68F. Finally, goldenrod is really opening up. Just need some sunshine.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

DRUR said:


> Don't you just hate Texas Fall weather? Low last night 60F, and current high 67F. EAT YOUR HEARTS OUT. Now don't ask me about how I like Texas weather during July or August.


We did a scavenger hunt at the Texas fair last year. It was a blast. One of the items was to find the honeybee booth and the butter sculpture. Lots of fun. Also needed a picture of you and your team on the 50 yard line of the cotton bowl. That was a bit tricky not getting caught by the state police seeking into the Cotton Bowl.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

3.9 inches since about 6 A.M. this morning. Started to clear up. Ponds are now all full again.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, we feel like we're living in a swamp now. It's hard to believe that we were in drought conditions a few weeks ago. I guess there's some truth to the old adage that every drought ends in a flood.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Well, even in our drought years we get 30" of rain. I have heard people tell me that with a 5-6" rain they would be washed away, but this occurs often here in east Texas with little ill affect. When I was logging in Wyoming many told me that 12-15" of precipitation would be an excellent year. 

What many don't understand is that our gardens usually start burning up in July. I spent a year (1996) in Scottsville Kentucky in an old order Mennonite community (horse and buggy). One day I entered the local general store and the owner was standing there dripping sweat, and when I entered he said hot today real hot. I asked how hot it was and he told me 94F. I told him that wasn't hot for Texas (After all we had 92F a couple of days ago with 85% humidity), and for me just barely uncomfortable. He informed me that it seldom got hotter than this here, and I knew I was in for an easy summer .

30" of precipitation doesn't last long when the temperatures hit 100F (our annual average is about 50"). I know other areas in the West and Midwest often hit 100+, but we have had 40+ days straight of 100f+ temperatures. Now that gets old and that was a hot year.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

I know we need the rain and all that, blah blah blah, but I just have to say, I'm sick of it!! I got a new extractor and haven't been able to use it since it's rained every day since it arrived!  Now the girls are going to eat all of the honey before I can take it off. (yes, I know I'm late) Also, there is so much blooming where my bees are, and the rain is knocking the flowers off and the bees are inside and not taking advantage of them. I've got some new plants to put in for them as well when it's dry enough. I wish it would rain instead in a few months, to help prevent robbing, on some of those Dec. and Jan. days that are 78 degrees and sunny, and the blooms are already gone, but the girls are out looking. For me it's a good time for that old saying, 'rain, rain, go away, come again another day'!


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

After being too dry all summer, I'm not cursing the rain. Happy to have it. We're in for some days of sunshine. Something will bloom and your girls will get after it. Good luck with the new extractor.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen my girls with their scuba gear on. I am calling them Sealbee's. :lpf:

The rains have really started here in the PNW. It could be a wet winter for them.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

beyondthesidewalks said:


> After being too dry all summer, I'm not cursing the rain. Happy to have it. We're in for some days of sunshine. Something will bloom and your girls will get after it. Good luck with the new extractor.


I wouldn't say I'm exactly cursing it....just wish it would conform to the timing I want!!  I went ahead and harvested, but didn't get as much as I had planned on, from what I saw a month or so ago, before the great flood began. Of course, I'm overly cautious in how much I leave on - don't want my little darlings to get hungry! So now I'm getting to have fun with the new Maxant 1400p! :banana: Though the 3100 would have been fine for this year.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Equinotical storms are about over, supposed to have a cold front Wednesday with a 50% chance of rain, otherwise nice weather. Highs in the 70s, lows in the 50s throughout the 10 day forecasts. Bees are bringing in pollen and nectar, and the Fall flow is in full force.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

3-4" more forecasted of the next 24-36 hours for N. Texas. Just when we were getting some sun.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

No worries. Quick heavy rain. By late Thursday afternoon maybe Friday all sun and warm for the future. Helps them asters keep going.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks...I needed that!


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

After our drought, I'm not going to argue with more rain. Actually, I am hoping for more of the type of rain we've had today. I'm spreading rye grass seed on my pastures (Yes, I should have had it done already!) and heavy rain just washes the seed away. The constant light rain like we had today is perfect for growing rye grass in the winter and early spring. Don't you love El Nino?


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

We ended up with 1.8" since last night. slow drizzling rain. Now supposed to be clear over the next serveral days with highs in the 70s and lows in the upper 40s to upper 50s. The fall flow should continue.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

More coming: 

N. Texas Predictions: 24-36 hours

Terri Lynn/Lupester 1-2"
Hambone 2-3"
Ross/Flyman 2.5-4"
Beyond 2-3"

Further east into Shreveport 8-10"!!!

You can look at the clouds and moisture coming in fast and heavy from the south. Fuel for the front coming.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Just for everyone's information we just received another 2" two days ago. Then had about a 1 1/2 days clear weather and now we are do another round. Looks to me like El nino' at work. I will keep you updated on what we get. Thanks for the forecast Hambone, personally I liked Derek better, My cousin now goes by T-bone, a nickname he received at work. At family reunions I can never get used to it. You name changers make life hard.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

It's felt nonstop here. Drizzling if nothing else. It was dry yesterday but cold, then last night here it came...again. Anyone have plans for an ark?


----------



## Jer733 (Oct 5, 2008)

Got about 1/8" a couple weeks ago.

None since April, and it was pretty dry light in winter and spring. Not enough honey this year to speak of. 

Hope


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

They are calling for snow here on Friday, methinks early winter has arrived.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

DRUR said:


> They are calling for snow here on Friday, methinks early winter has arrived.


26 Degree's here in Seattle me-know's that winter has arrived.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

We're in the middle of a monsoon here in south GA. I had a fun time trying to turn the semi around in the hay field. Lots of cussing and some fancy throttle work.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

dbest said:


> We're in the middle of a monsoon here in south GA. I had a fun time trying to turn the semi around in the hay field. Lots of cussing and some fancy throttle work.


That brings back some pleasant memories dbest. About 10 years ago they were doing some seismographic tests in our area and it had been very wet and we had a lot of slick red clay. One of the testers got stuck down a dirt road in his 1 1/4 ton dually, then a famer got stuck in his small tractor, probably 30 hp, then they brought out the big tractor probably 100+ hp with cab, which also got stuck. Bunch of guys standing around trying to figure out what to do. I sent my two oldest boys (14 and 12 at the time) after my draft horses which I logged and farmed with. Pulled the small tractor out first to get them warmed up, the the large tractor, and then the big dually. I heard him gunning the engine as my sons drug him out with the draft horses (about 2100# each), but his wheels weren't turning. After we got him up on solid ground he explained that the horses drug his truck out and he had failed to take it out of parking gear.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Snow in Texas yesterday..and it's barely December!! Uh Oh! :lookout:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I mowed my yard last friday, snow tomorrow. Texas weather.

I do want to build a snow man though.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, Hambone, if YOU build a snowman, please post photos! I can't even imagine what you'll come up with!


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I grew up in south Austin, TX in the shadows of St. Edwards University. The main building of St. Eds sits on a big hill and is surrounded by palm trees. One year when I was a kid it snowed and accumulated several inches. The neighborhood children (including me!) climbed the palm trees, removed green palm fronds to the dismay of the Brothers on campus and used them as sleds down the hill. I love the irony of palm fronds as snow sleds.

If it accumulates I'm gonna cut some palm fronds and let my kids use them as snow sleds.

Thankfully, when it snows down here, it doesn't last long. The bees might actually be flying later in the afternoon after some snow storms. This one looks like it might last a little longer.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

It was starting to get dry here for this time of year. Bees were really socking in the nectar, but it was beginning to become a concern for the later nectar flow. Had a nice shower this morning and more is supposed to be on the way. Also, rain forcasted for tomorrow. I won't complain.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Finally some moisture. I have now received 1 1/10" of rain since Mid March. This is stunning for East Texas. The heat generated thunderstorms, with their high winds either just disapate right as they get here or split and move north and south. Nectar flow started out like gangbusters and just dried up literally. The tupelo had buds that just wilted and very few actually budded out. Maybe this 1" we just got yesterday will be enough to sustain the chinese tallow which are budding and on the verge of bloom.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

What is this rain you speak of?


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Hambone said:


> What is this rain you speak of?


Like you don't know. All of the storms have been moving up north in your direction.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

All of it has missed my house by 10 miles or less every time. It has rained at a coulpe of my yards though. Which is all really care about.


----------

